# Another unfair accusation against a LYFT driver



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html



The article indicates the following:

"In one case, a woman from Boulder requested a ride and the app showed a woman driver would be arriving. But the woman got into a car allegedly driven by Pastor-Mendoza

In another case cited in the affidavit, the victim requested an Uber. Uber said Pastor-Mendoza has never been a driver for the company.

In August, after police believed cases were linked, a detective contacted a Denver nightclub where some of the women had been picked up."

The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver.
The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough with the victim shaming already. 
Getting in the wrong car is not justification for getting assaulted. In no way does this shift _any_ of the blame to the victim. 
Going to a nightclub is not justification for getting assaulted. Why the hell do you think because someone goes to a nightclub it is ok to rape them?
The blame here is 100% on the person that assaulted the women. I hope they lose the key to his cell.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?


This is what you were able to conclude from that article?

Are you sick in your head or what?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver.


The way I read this story, we have a scumbag perpetrator who was seeking victims to rape. Investigators have DNA matching the crime scenes, they should just castrate him now and catapult him back over the border where he crawled from, save the taxpayers from having to provide him an interpreter, a public defender, and a trial.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This is what you were able to conclude from that article?


Well...yes. If I am ever visiting Denver, I know where to drive to for pickups.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a useless point. They get a sexual predator off the street, and you’re talking about Lyft…GTFO…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Well...yes. If I am ever visiting Denver, I know where to drive to for pickups.


You’re a pathetic man and extremely disturbed!


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

"The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?"

Honestly....and I mean this seriously.....

I have never come across anybody as dumb as you are. You are a useless piece of crap. 

Go away. Now.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You’re a pathetic man and extremely disturbed!


You should have seen his posts from last week I think it was condoning animal abuse and what he would do to dogs… he is beyond disturbed.

Here it is below:



Ribak said:


> Luckily, UBER/UBER Eats informs the rider/food requestor that the driver is accompanied by a service animal. In those instances, I make sure to add some extra non-detectable chemical to the water bottle. It take a few hours to take affect and the UBER Driver has no clue why their 4 legged creature is writhing in pain.





Ribak said:


> They're just animals. Lighten up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You should have seen his posts from last week I think it was condoning animal abuse and what he would do to dogs… he is beyond disturbed.
> 
> Here it is below:


He sounds like a psychopath, no conscience.

And he absolutely should not be driving any women pax.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> He sounds like a psychopath, no conscience.
> 
> And he absolutely should not be driving any women pax.


Nor should he be around any animals…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you to all the men for commenting against the OP’s distorted and disturbed views.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Invisible said:


> He sounds like a psychopath, no conscience.
> 
> And he absolutely should not be driving any women pax.


He shouldn't be on this forum yet he has since 2017.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OCBob said:


> He shouldn't be on this forum yet he has since 2017.


Yes but sadly through the years, I’ve read other members who share his similar viewpoints. Disgusts me every time. I really hope he doesn’t drive bar time.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

silliwabbit said:


> Women go to nightclubs to dance with their friends, get free drinks/food, & possibly hook up.
> 
> 100% of men go to a nightclub in hopes of hooking up. Why else would you pay $5-20+ for a $1 beer/drink?
> 
> ...


Didn’t want to continue under your real account? Had to make a burner account to further your deviant thought process?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the Vote To Permanently Ban someone from the forum option?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

silliwabbit said:


> Women go to nightclubs to dance with their friends, get free drinks/food, & possibly hook up.
> 
> 100% of men go to a nightclub in hopes of hooking up. Why else would you pay $5-20+ for a $1 beer/drink?
> 
> ...


Glutton for punishment answering a troll, but, oh well, if you fail to understand the difference and the common sense of the situation, then maybe, just maybe, you too are a rapist


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are now upwards of 30 potential victims, they have recovered 18 cellphones initially from a box in his home, which 10 of them correspond to known victims, the other 8 have unknown owners, and other evidence suggests there could be another 10 victims.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

silliwabbit said:


> Women go to nightclubs to dance with their friends, get free drinks/food, & possibly hook up.
> 
> 100% of men go to a nightclub in hopes of hooking up. Why else would you pay $5-20+ for a $1 beer/drink?
> 
> ...





silliwabbit said:


> reading is fundamental apparently captains cant read.
> 
> if you dress like a hoor of course you dont deserve to be raped but i will ask "how much" if youre offended dont wear the uniform and advertise like a hoor, tell me your price, slap me, tell me ef off, say no.... and Ill leave you alone thats the game. dont want to play the game go to the library with a turtle neck on and guys will ask about good books.
> 
> ...


How quickly you changed your writing style once you were called out for being an OP sock…


----------



## Gnash (Dec 28, 2016)

Saw this yesterday. People like this make everyone more jumpy and suspicious. Glad they got him.


----------



## Gnash (Dec 28, 2016)

silliwabbit said:


> guess that background check to drive was worth it & worked hahahahahahaha


Like anywhere, only if it's not the first time they're caught! Lot's of lunatics have clean records until they're apprehended.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

silliwabbit said:


> yeah not the op winner
> but think what u want and thanks for the quote
> its all entertainment to me dont care about bans hahahahahaha
> sorry u take the web so cereal
> ...


Gibberish isn’t gonna save your soul…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> Women go to nightclubs to dance with their friends, get free drinks/food, & possibly hook up.
> 
> 100% of men go to a nightclub in hopes of hooking up. Why else would you pay $5-20+ for a $1 beer/drink?
> 
> ...


More victim shaming? Let me send this to your mother.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> now my soul is in danger from forum posts
> 
> priceless
> 
> if theres h e l l below we all gonna go partner


No, your soul is in danger because of your lack of compassion for human beings. The forum posts are just an easy indicator of the scumbag you are.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> no ones shaming her winner
> just stating facts
> 
> her chance of getting raped in a library wearing a turtle neck is considerabbly lower than blacking out in a strangers car late at night dressed like cardi b or britnney spears


Still doesn’t make it her fault. The blame is completely on the attacker. Only a total lowlife would think differently.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> get that psych degree from a cracker jack box?
> 
> i care about her rape as much as she cares about the app raping her driver dozens of times a day financially
> 
> ...


OK, you’re a scumbag.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> get that psych degree from a cracker jack box?
> 
> i care about her rape as much as she cares about the app raping her driver dozens of times a day financially
> 
> ...


Who said I was Christian? Blaming the victim makes it very obvious you are a scumbag.
It is obvious why you made this burner account. Nobody would admit to thinking like this under their real name. The _false_ sense of anonymity makes you brave. Cowards must hide behind aliases.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

silliwabbit said:


> no ones shaming her winner
> just stating facts
> 
> her chance of getting raped in a library wearing a turtle neck is considerabbly lower than blacking out in a strangers car late at night dressed like cardi b or britnney spears


Sounds like you are speaking from your own personal preferences on women you like to rape… thanks for sharing.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

silliwabbit said:


> nope my body count 300+
> dont need to take punani when its so readily available
> i like women who charge 500+ an hour
> the rest dont even exist to me
> ...


You are spending quite a bit of energy here trying to justify your position… guilty consciences tend to bring that out in people.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> BTW
> If I got robbed walking thru the projects with a 50,000$ chain on
> 
> I WOULD blame myself
> ...


you can try all kinds of spin but you are still a cowardly misogynistic scumbag. Yes, you are to blame for spreading your hateful rhetoric. You are telling people it is acceptable to rape people who are helpless because they brought it on themselves. You are too cowardly to even state your misguided opinions with your main identity.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol @ projecting. Is that the new word you got from your cracker jacks psych degree? 

You’re still a scumbag.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> yes i like fornicating consensually with high price nymphos n find broke women who get drunk in public or use gig apps disgusting
> 
> call me misogynistic all u want
> 
> ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> rather be though of as a scumbag by an internet stranger than a hypocrite that cant comprehend web trolls
> 
> "i can be a snowflake too" winner


Are you saying that you are a lowly web troll? Is that your defense now for your despicable statements?
Weak, just weak.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

silliwabbit said:


> rather be though of as a scumbag by an internet stranger than a hypocrite that cant comprehend web trolls
> 
> "i can be a snowflake too" winner


I’m glad to hear that because you’re still a scumbag. And a cowardly scumbag who hides behind a burner account rather than stand behind his words.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> You are a useless piece of crap.


A piece of crap is very useful if you are trying to start a fire.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> A piece of crap is very useful if you are trying to start a fire.


Not a wet piece of crap


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Not a wet piece of crap


Depends on the fumes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are spending quite a bit of energy here trying to justify your position… guilty consciences tend to bring that out in people.


Psychopaths have no conscience, and that’s why they can cause harm to people with no regard for the victims.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This thread OP created is so distressing and should be removed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This thread OP created is so distressing and should be removed.


OP and all his accounts should be removed from the forum. The guy is sick and dangerous.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Are you sick in your head or what?


Wrong question. You should have asked, "Are you (Ribak) a rapist or what?"


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If you don’t think scumbags like this driver, and the OP, aren’t screwing the rest of us, you’re not paying attention. 5 of 9 rides this morning were single women, and 4 were really vigilant on verifying that I was the right driver (the 5th, this was the third time I’ve had her as a rider in the last month). On one hand I’m glad riders are being vigilant, but it’s also a pain that riders are being made this nervous. I updated my dash cam Friday as a precaution, and now have cling warning stickers as a result.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> OP and all his accounts should be removed from the forum. The guy is sick and dangerous.


Yes and his sock account, too!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes and his sock account, too!


Agreed.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> "The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?"
> 
> Honestly....and I mean this seriously.....
> 
> ...


 Ain't happening


----------



## Sparker007 (4 mo ago)

He has 2,500 posts. Shows why somebody with only one or two posts should get equal respect to someone with thousands. Boot him off the site. Makes the site look bad.

His disrespect towards women and animals is surely only communicated online because in real life someone would have taken him out by now. Complete waste of a human being and poor example of a member on this site. 😊. Now you can make fun of me for having only a few posts scum bag 😅


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft are responsible.


----------



## Doodoolemonque (Dec 13, 2019)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A female Lyft driver was shot in the back of the head, the other night. Let me guess, that's in her, because was obviously driving rideshare in order to hook up. You don't need the internet to post a social media comment....you ARE one.


----------



## Rav4338 (3 mo ago)

I have a daughter, she’s pretty and yeah sometimes she dresses a bit provocative. But let’s get one thing clear, under no circumstances in any situation whatsoever is a woman subject to guilt for being attacked. I don’t care what she’s wearing or doing. End of story! As man, You don’t have a right to her body because she’s showing it off a bit. That is complete nonsense. Real men have self-control. Yeah we’re gonna look, and we’re gonna probably like what we see but that’s where it stops unless she invites you further.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The problem now is the scumbag posters trying to justify rape and assault in front of a lot of impressionable drivers.
They may actually be magnifying the problem when weak minded people see others who think it is ok to rape and assault drunk or incapacitated people.
I don’t understand how the mods and admins let a sick individual like this continue on the forum. Have you no conscience or compassion?
Maybe if we all report the hate speech we can get this guy and his sock accounts off the forum. At least he’d have to start over.
This is not acceptable behavior and it does not represent the community.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ubermillionaire said:


> Uber and Lyft are responsible.


No his parents are responsible for instilling such hatred and lack of respect for women.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> No his parents are responsible for instilling such hatred and lack of respect for women.


You can’t even blame his parents really. Some people are just irreparably broken.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> Ain't happening
> 
> View attachment 682205


Plenty of longtime members get banned. It doesn’t matter how long of a member or how many posts someone has.

The OP and his sock don’t deserve to be here, and if I ever find out who this sick guy is, I’m reporting his posts the U/L. He absolutely is a possible rapists or a potential one. I fear for his woman pax, especially at bar time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> You can’t even blame his parents really. Some people are just irreparably broken.


In some cases yes, but men who have views like this typically have anger issues towards their mom and a controlling father.

@Seamus @observer @MHR. Does this site permit talk as OP made? It’s disgusting, disturbing and perpetuating the degradation of women.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> In some cases yes, but men who have views like this typically have anger issues towards their mom and a controlling father.
> 
> @Seamus @observer @MHR. Does this site permit talk as OP made? It’s disgusting, disturbing and perpetuating the degradation of women.


And promotion of animal abuse…


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> No his parents are responsible for instilling such hatred and lack of respect for women.





Atavar said:


> You can’t even blame his parents really. Some people are just irreparably broken.


Look, I openly admit I'm a horrible person, I'm a perv of the highest order, and yes I objectify and ogle women, yes when these FAP leaks happen I've been known to seek out the pic. If my mother were still alive and knew how bad I am, she'd beat my azz. BUT, I will never, not in a trillion years cross the line of rape, or even touch someone who doesn't want to be. I've spent many years, first with my ex, and with my wife in the swinging lifestyle, no means no, it's absolute.

People like the OP give pervs a bad name.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> In some cases yes, but men who have views like this typically have anger issues towards their mom and a controlling father.
> 
> @Seamus @observer @MHR. Does this site permit talk as OP made? It’s disgusting, disturbing and perpetuating the degradation of women.


@Seamus @observer @MHR
I wholeheartedly second what @Invisible said. 
Please remove this disturbed individual from the forum. Please also identify and remove his sock accounts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Look, I openly admit I'm a horrible person, I'm a perv of the highest order, and yes I objectify and ogle women, yes when these FAP leaks happen I've been known to seek out the pic. If my mother were still alive and knew how bad I am, she'd beat my azz. BUT, I will never, not in a trillion years cross the line of rape, or even touch someone who doesn't want to be. I've spent many years, first with my ex, and with my wife in the swinging lifestyle, no means no, it's absolute.
> 
> People like the OP give pervs a bad name.


You don’t seem like a horrible person. A swinging lifestyle is consensual. Men wanting to sleep around and ogle women are not the same as men who joke about rape and saying a woman deserves it because she was drinking. Rape is an act of violence. degradation, humiliation and control.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> OP and all his accounts should be removed from the forum. The guy is sick and dangerous.


Have you noticed silliwabbit account posts were all removed from this thread… but the OP posts remains…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Have you noticed silliwabbit account posts were all removed from this thread… but the OP posts remains…


Yes I thought that was strange. On a different thread, one regular poster said similar things as OP, essentially that all women are ho’s, and if a woman was drinking, it’s not rape.

Sadly this is why human trafficking is big business because people some men feel they can do whatever they want to women without their consent. And the Super Bowl is the human trafficking event in the US. For men with views like the twisted OP, this is why human trafficking exists. These women are held against their will and forced because the demand is there.

Guys like this OP are why many women don’t feel safe taking an Uber and why some women don’t feel comfortable with a male driver even if the male driver is respectful and decent.

Frankly this thread should be featured on fb and Twitter so women see how dangerous it is to be taking an Uber alone if you end up with a driver like the OP. 









Attorney General: Super Bowl Is Largest Human Trafficking Incident In U.S.


Attorney General: Super Bowl Is Largest Human Trafficking Incident In U.S.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Have you noticed silliwabbit account posts were all removed from this thread… but the OP posts remains…


Interesting


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rexy77 said:


> sounds like 1930s germany round here.
> so much paraphrasing and projecting its quite comical
> echo echo echo
> huffpost as a news source lol
> anyhoos get to work book burners


Look who’s back…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> sounds like 1930s germany round here.
> so much paraphrasing and projecting its quite comical
> echo echo echo
> huffpost as a news source lol
> anyhoos get to work book burners


Look it up besides Huffpost… it’s on many other websites. Since you appear to not believe it occurs, you are part of the problem.









Lapchick: Sporting events like Super Bowl create hubs for human trafficking


Columnist Richard Lapchick explains that the city of Miami, where Super Bowl LIV takes place, has increased its efforts to combat human trafficking. However, there's still more to be done from the NFL and other sports organizations.




www.espn.com













Companies launch anti-trafficking campaign tied to Super Bowl


Experts say sex and labor trafficking should receive attention year-round, not just during big sporting events.




www.nbcnews.com













Veterans For Child Rescue


V4CR is a nonprofit dedicated to exposing child trafficking in the USA, rescuing victims, & putting predators behind bars.




vets4childrescue.org





For all the men who think like this responder, the OP and his sock account, remember this…

A real man doesn’t rape a woman or child. A real man would be appalled at this type of behavior. And a real man would try to help someone vulnerable, not encourage it, not blame the victim and not think of it as comical.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> sounds like 1930s germany round here.
> so much paraphrasing and projecting its quite comical
> echo echo echo
> huffpost as a news source lol
> anyhoos get to work book burners


Another sock account


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If mods allow this thread and OP to remain on here, I’m done with UP net.

I’ve had to read some of the most insensitive and bothersome threads like this through the years. Why this site allows posts saying women deserve to be raped is alarming. It offends me as a woman, and it frightens me!!

To the asinine responder above… human trafficking/sex slavery is not the same as a prostitute who willingly has sex for money. It is forced against someone’s will… it is rape.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> why do think anyone actually thinks its actually o.k. to force someone to have sex?
> why do you think anyones blaming the victim?





Ribak said:


> The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver.
> The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?


Maybe we think that because you actually said that in your post you degenerate scumbag. Go away.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If mods allow this thread and OP to remain on here, I’m done with UP net.
> 
> I’ve had to read some of the most insensitive and bothersome threads like this through the years. Why this site allows posts saying women deserve to be raped is alarming. It offends me as a woman, and it frightens me!!


Maybe we need to remind the mods that they and the forum (and the OP) could be subject to civil and criminal penalties for allowing things like this to stand. I suspect more than one person is upset enough to bring this in front of the appropriate attorneys general. 
Take screenshots before the offending posts go away or are sanitized.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> snowflake alert
> different opinions offend me
> burn all books
> 
> ...


Hate speech against women is more than a differing opinion. It is a crime and plain boorish. Go away.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Maybe we need to remind the mods that they and the forum (and the OP) could be subject to civil and criminal penalties for allowing things like this to stand. I suspect more than one person is upset enough to bring this in front of the appropriate attorneys general.
> Take screenshots before the offending posts go away or are sanitized.


Years ago on a similar thread, when I reported it, I was told something like everyone has a right to their opinion.

And my opinion is, women are allowed to be degraded because it’s still the boys will be boys club we live in. I will start telling all women not to take Uber/Lyft alone. I will start tweeting crap like what OP wrote and similar threads on UP.

There would be no civil penalties for allowing this. Half of our political leaders probably have similar views as OP and his 2 socks. That’s why the US has the highest amounts of sex trafficking. Boys and men are sex trafficked too. Too many sickos have demand for it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> quote something that states anywhere where it says women deserves to be raped?





Ribak said:


> The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver.
> The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?


dirtbag


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am sure the laws in Canada do not allow hate rhetoric like this. Section 319 of the criminal code seem especially applicable. 

If you are upset by this send notice to Verticalscope and the Hate Crime Unit in Toronto.


https://www.torontopolice.on.ca/crimeprevention/hate_the_hate-report_the_crime.pdf



VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 600
Toronto, Ontario, M5V 2H1, Canada
Phone: 416-341-8950

[email protected]


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> now quote something *I* posted that states women deserve to get raped
> dont paraphrase either
> 
> ad hominem is ad hominem
> winner





Ribak said:


> The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver.
> The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club?


Direct quote scumbag


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> thats not me mcfly


You’re just a sock account


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rexy77 said:


> facts hurt my feeling
> off the island
> 
> a woman has less chance of getting raped at a library wearing a turtle neck than being blacked out drunk in a strangers car late at night? neither deserves it
> ...


He even uses the same exact words as his last sock…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> He even uses the same exact words as his last sock…


I hope everyone is reporting every one of his posts. They need to get completely rid of him before UP gets shut down By the authorities. I appreciate UP.net and hope people like this don’t hurt it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> no code switch for modern notzis
> why?
> this entertainment to me ur the one taking web forum posts as gospel trying to change the world on a 20 person group chat lol
> 
> ...


Coward. Keep hiding in your slimy socks while you can.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> not his or hers or its or thems or theys.....
> 
> mcfly


Chickenshit sock account


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rexy77 said:


> no code switch for modern notzis
> why?
> this entertainment to me ur the one taking web forum posts as gospel trying to change the world on a 20 person group chat lol
> 
> ...


I’m not taking anything from this forum as gospel… I know right from wrong. You are just a sick person that constantly thinks about rape, or actually engages in the act.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> no ones hiding
> im not hard to find
> of course only weirdo stalkers would actually care enough to look
> but they dont worry me


If you’re not hiding go back to your main account scumbag. Cowardly ******.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This pic will forever immortalize you as agreeing with my statement about the type of person you are. Don’t see what I am talking about??? Look at the bottom left of the pic.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> You don’t seem like a horrible person. A swinging lifestyle is consensual. Men wanting to sleep around and ogle women are not the same as men who joke about rape and saying a woman deserves it because she was drinking. Rape is an act of violence. degradation, humiliation and control.


'tis but only one part of me


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rexy77 said:


> doh now the likes gone
> photoshop lmao
> the internets real man far out


Photoshop? Nope. All original. And you agreeing to be a rapist…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> 'tis but only one part of me


True but I still never recall you writing anything showing you’re a horrible human. All humans have the capability to do bad things but many fortunately do not get to that point.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rexy77 said:


> ad hominem and liable and slander and defamation and assumption
> report report report
> geez the internet is full of winners
> 
> ...


The fact that you’re joking and making a mockery of it all, in the context of this thread, is vile and repulsive.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Where is the Vote To Permanently Ban someone from the forum option?


Exactly. I concur, man. Hey this pos offa here.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> Exactly. I concur, man. Hey this pos offa here.


Message every mod you can find and send email to Vertical demanding Ribak be removed from the forum.

Phone: 416-341-8950

[email protected]


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Message every mod you can find and send email to Vertical demanding Ribak be removed from the forum.
> 
> Phone: 416-341-8950
> 
> [email protected]


For what reason?

1) Negative viewpoints concerning animals and pets: Guilty as charged. Euthanasia is the best solution.
2) Negative viewpoints against women: Please provide evidence.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> For what reason?
> 
> 1) Negative viewpoints concerning animals and pets: Guilty as charged. Euthanasia is the best solution.
> 2) Negative viewpoints against women: Please provide evidence.


Wanting to harm animals and describing how you would do as such is not a viewpoint… you are mentally sick in your head…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Wanting to harm animals and describing how you would do as such is not a viewpoint… you are mentally sick in your head…


Again, agreed on my anti-animal viewpoints (I am very proud of those viewpoints).
Please provide evidence of my "Negative viewpoints against women". You will have trouble doing so as those do not exist.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Again, agreed on my anti-animal viewpoints (I am very proud of those viewpoints).
> Please provide evidence of my "Negative viewpoints against women". You will have trouble doing so as those do not exist.


It’s already been pointed out many times…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s already been pointed out many times…


Correct...with no evidence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> For what reason?
> 
> 1) Negative viewpoints concerning animals and pets: Guilty as charged. Euthanasia is the best solution.
> 2) Negative viewpoints against women: Please provide evidence.


I don’t have to justify anything to a scumbag like you. You need help dude. Get some therapy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just to let you all know that UP supports misogyny. I am canceling my premier subscription.

This from mod G
Unfortunately, your recent report has been rejected: Post in thread 'Another unfair accusation against a LYFT driver' - The post you reported is in bad taste, but does not break any forum rules. You are welcome to take this person's views to task on the thread. Thx for understanding.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I don’t have to justify anything to a scumbag like you. You need help dude. Get some therapy.


I am not asking for justification....just evidence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> I am not asking for justification....just evidence.


Dude, you wrote it. Get help. We don’t want to see you in the headlines. You are broken. Get help.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Dude, you wrote it. Get help. We don’t want to see you in the headlines. You are broken. Get help.


That is a baseless accusation with zero evidence.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Enough with the victim shaming already.


Not here to shame anyone, but everyone who orders an Uber has all the information they need to insure they are getting into the proper vehicle ........ EXCEPT ..... in the cases where someone orders a ride for another person. Even in those cases, the person getting into the car should know. I have admonished passengers for not verifying the car and the driver and/or not asking the requesting party for that information.

I had a pickup at a school. It was for a female. When I did not see her I asked another group of females that were leaving the building if one of them had requested an Uber. They all said NO. Then we saw a female leave the school and approach a white van. She was trying to enter that van and the driver yelled at her to get away from the van. I rolled up on them and asked the girl if she was waiting for an Uber and she said. "Yes". I then asked her who was the driver and what was his tag number. She did not know, as her friend requested the car for her. I made her call her friend, and get the information by have her friend send her a screen shot of the ride. She did and it confirmed I was her ride.

I did lecture her about the incident and how that driver of the white van could have been someone with bad intent, and her trying to get into his vehicle was flat out stupid on her part.

She acknowledge the error of what she had done.

This was around the time when that college student on the east coast got into the wrong car and was murdered.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> That is a baseless accusation with zero evidence.


Get help


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you don’t think scumbags like this driver, and the OP, aren’t screwing the rest of us, you’re not paying attention. 5 of 9 rides this morning were single women, and 4 were really vigilant on verifying that I was the right driver (the 5th, this was the third time I’ve had her as a rider in the last month). On one hand I’m glad riders are being vigilant, but it’s also a pain that riders are being made this nervous. I updated my dash cam Friday as a precaution, and now have cling warning stickers as a result.


I’m a female and they do it to me too so don’t be offended.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Just to let you all know that UP supports misogyny. I am canceling my premier subscription.
> 
> This from mod G
> Unfortunately, your recent report has been rejected: Post in thread 'Another unfair accusation against a LYFT driver' - The post you reported is in bad taste, but does not break any forum rules. You are welcome to take this person's views to task on the thread. Thx for understanding.


Which post did you report…?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you don’t think scumbags like this driver, and the OP, aren’t screwing the rest of us, you’re not paying attention. *5 of 9 rides this morning were single women, and 4 were really vigilant* on verifying that I was the right driver (the 5th, this was the third time I’ve had her as a rider in the last month). On one hand I’m glad riders are being vigilant, but it’s also a pain that riders are being made this nervous. I updated my dash cam Friday as a precaution, and now have cling warning stickers as a result.


Excellent point. All pax (regardless of gender) should be just as vigilant. If a pax gets in the car without verifying the car and driver, they are taking a big risk and may suffer the consequences. I am not condoning those consequences and am certainly not saying the pax derserve what they get. However, those who who do not exercise the simple verification step are more likely to get into dangerous situations.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Excellent point. All pax (regardless of gender) should be just as vigilant. If a pax gets in the car without verifying the car and driver, they are taking a big risk and may suffer the consequences. I am not condoning those consequences and am certainly not saying the pax derserve what they get. However, those who who do not exercise the simple verification step are more likely to get into dangerous situations.


Get help. You will be happier and live better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

harcouber said:


> I did lecture her about the incident and how that driver of the white van could have been someone with bad intent, and her trying to get into his vehicle was flat out stupid on her part.
> 
> She acknowledge the error of what she had done.


Then she one-starred you and reported you.
You got permanently removed from the platform.
The police came and questioned you because of the "lecture".
Your wife left you, your dog bit you.
And, you can't get a job anywhere because of the publicity.

If you are a dude, especially if you're old and white - you better learn how to protect YOURSELF, and let the rest of the world figure it out.

.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Popped up recently on my FB feed, two comments from the same night regarding the same female pax: Methinks the lady was uncomfortable, With age comes experience and wisdom

Picked up this young couple one evening, I'd only been driving about two months. On the short, maybe 15 minute ride, the dude asked the chick like 6 times to come back to his place, he was really pressuring her. Her answers, were short, non-committal and some variation of no. When we got to the drop-off, dude got out and came around to help get her out, something in the back of my brain said: "Don't let her get out with him, unless she verbally tells you yes". As he came around to open the door, I was already out and had the door open, but it was more to block him from helping her than to help her get out. Twice the dude tried to reach in to get her out, I refused to move out of the way, finally I moved him backwards and closed the door, pointedly told him, I don't think she's comfortable being here with you, how about you both sleep it off and talk in the morning. He started to balk, I quickly jumped in, put it in gear so the autolocks engaged and pulled away. She thanked me multiple times, her ride home, another 15 minutes was free, as I had already ended the trip that he had paid for. She asked how I knew she didn't want to go home with him, I laughed and said with age comes experience and wisdom. She didn't tip me, I know he downrated me, honestly I didn't care. The app had already accepted a new ride, I ended up being late to pick up, but when I explained to the pax what delayed me, they were very cool with it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Popped up recently on my FB feed, two comments from the same night regarding the same female pax: Methinks the lady was uncomfortable, With age comes experience and wisdom
> 
> Picked up this young couple one evening, I'd only been driving about two months. On the short, maybe 15 minute ride, the dude asked the chick like 6 times to come back to his place, he was really pressuring her. Her answers, were short, non-committal and some variation of no. When we got to the drop-off, dude got out and came around to help get her out, something in the back of my brain said: "Don't let her get out with him, unless she verbally tells you yes". As he came around to open the door, I was already out and had the door open, but it was more to block him from helping her than to help her get out. Twice the dude tried to reach in to get her out, I refused to move out of the way, finally I moved him backwards and closed the door, pointedly told him, I don't think she's comfortable being here with you, how about you both sleep it off and talk in the morning. He started to balk, I quickly jumped in, put it in gear so the autolocks engaged and pulled away. She thanked me multiple times, her ride home, another 15 minutes was free, as I had already ended the trip that he had paid for. She asked how I knew she didn't want to go home with him, I laughed and said with age comes experience and wisdom. She didn't tip me, I know he downrated me, honestly I didn't care. The app had already accepted a new ride, I ended up being late to pick up, but when I explained to the pax what delayed me, they were very cool with it.


You took a big risk. Obviously, kudos to you for being a gentleman and trusting your instincts to "do the right thing". However, here are some potential risks:

1) Driving off the app
2) Perfect scenario for you to face unsubstantiated and completely false accusations (by either of the pax)
3) Creating a false sense of trust for the female pax. Thus, increases the chances that she gets into the next ride without verifying the driver/car.

Again, overall, good work on your part.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ribak said:


> You took a big risk. Obviously, kudos to you for being a gentleman and trusting your instincts to "do the right thing". However, here are some potential risks:
> 
> 1) Driving off the app
> 2) Perfect scenario for you to face unsubstantiated and completely false accusations (by either of the pax)
> ...


I think the pax was smarter than you might give her credit for, yes, she lucked out and got a "good" driver who "read the room", as compared to most drivers with their heads up their butt. I honestly feel under the circumstances, I could easily have defended myself against U/L or the local authorities if question about "off the app" to be raised vs say "Hello, 911 I've been date raped". Dudebro wouldn't have spoken up, my comments about his actions I think might have made him too squeamish, a risk from her, hindsight is why I have a camera too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I think the pax was smarter than you might give her credit for, yes, she lucked out and got a "good" driver who "read the room", as compared to most drivers with their heads up their butt. I honestly feel under the circumstances, I could easily have defended myself against U/L or the local authorities if question about "off the app" to be raised vs say "Hello, 911 I've been date raped". Dudebro wouldn't have spoken up, my comments about his actions I think might have made him too squeamish, a risk from her, hindsight is why I have a camera too.


You keep on doing that stuff and you WILL end up having to defend yourself.
And, even if you 'win' you'll lose ALL your wealth, your job, your friends and family.
We need hero's like you out there, and I will be proud to donate $20 to your gofundme defense fund.

Good luck.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


Frontier Guy said:


> I think the pax was smarter than you might give her credit for, yes, she lucked out and got a "good" driver who "read the room", as compared to most drivers with their heads up their butt. I honestly feel under the circumstances, I could easily have defended myself against U/L or the local authorities if question about "off the app" to be raised vs say "Hello, 911 I've been date raped". Dudebro wouldn't have spoken up, my comments about his actions I think might have made him too squeamish, a risk from her, hindsight is why I have a camera too.


Uber will not see it the same way as you. Not in our lifetime… They will deactivate you in a heartbeat as soon as you try to defend yourself whether verbally or physically.

They would rather you take 10 right hooks to the side of your head then to even raise your voice asking the assailant to stop…

Assume you are always guilty no matter what. In Uber’s mindset you always are and always will be…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Popped up recently on my FB feed, two comments from the same night regarding the same female pax: Methinks the lady was uncomfortable, With age comes experience and wisdom
> 
> Picked up this young couple one evening, I'd only been driving about two months. On the short, maybe 15 minute ride, the dude asked the chick like 6 times to come back to his place, he was really pressuring her. Her answers, were short, non-committal and some variation of no. When we got to the drop-off, dude got out and came around to help get her out, something in the back of my brain said: "Don't let her get out with him, unless she verbally tells you yes". As he came around to open the door, I was already out and had the door open, but it was more to block him from helping her than to help her get out. Twice the dude tried to reach in to get her out, I refused to move out of the way, finally I moved him backwards and closed the door, pointedly told him, I don't think she's comfortable being here with you, how about you both sleep it off and talk in the morning. He started to balk, I quickly jumped in, put it in gear so the autolocks engaged and pulled away. She thanked me multiple times, her ride home, another 15 minutes was free, as I had already ended the trip that he had paid for. She asked how I knew she didn't want to go home with him, I laughed and said with age comes experience and wisdom. She didn't tip me, I know he downrated me, honestly I didn't care. The app had already accepted a new ride, I ended up being late to pick up, but when I explained to the pax what delayed me, they were very cool with it.


Always mind your business… don’t ever get involved in someone else’s personal stuff. Further, never touch anyone. You never know what the risk is. Someone could shoot you dead.

If a problem escalates, or you think it will, get out of there and call the police. That is their job to sort and handle it.

Obviously if your own life is threatened I rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6… know what I’m saying…?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You keep on doing that stuff and you WILL end up having to defend yourself.
> And, even if you 'win' you'll lose ALL your wealth, your job, your friends and family.
> We need hero's like you out there, and I will be proud to donate $20 to your gofundme defense fund.
> 
> Good luck.


This too… ^^^


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Where is the Vote To Permanently Ban someone from the forum option?


Just report the posts of the problem member. Reporting the trolls does seem to help them on their way out of the forum in the form of a ban.

A recent example was the troll OG Bunky aka NewLyftDriver, Loch Ness and other names, who was recently bounced. He's a stubborn one, though - he does keep coming back under new account names.


----------



## gbig77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Popped up recently on my FB feed, two comments from the same night regarding the same female pax: Methinks the lady was uncomfortable, With age comes experience and wisdom
> 
> Picked up this young couple one evening, I'd only been driving about two months. On the short, maybe 15 minute ride, the dude asked the chick like 6 times to come back to his place, he was really pressuring her. Her answers, were short, non-committal and some variation of no. When we got to the drop-off, dude got out and came around to help get her out, something in the back of my brain said: "Don't let her get out with him, unless she verbally tells you yes". As he came around to open the door, I was already out and had the door open, but it was more to block him from helping her than to help her get out. Twice the dude tried to reach in to get her out, I refused to move out of the way, finally I moved him backwards and closed the door, pointedly told him, I don't think she's comfortable being here with you, how about you both sleep it off and talk in the morning. He started to balk, I quickly jumped in, put it in gear so the autolocks engaged and pulled away. She thanked me multiple times, her ride home, another 15 minutes was free, as I had already ended the trip that he had paid for. She asked how I knew she didn't want to go home with him, I laughed and said with age comes experience and wisdom. She didn't tip me, I know he downrated me, honestly I didn't care. The app had already accepted a new ride, I ended up being late to pick up, but when I explained to the pax what delayed me, they were very cool with it.


 I would not call that wisdom. That could get you in jail, the hospital, or dead. It is not our job to "protect" these women. She chose to associate with him, and she chose to get in Uber with him. She may have even led him on to believe she wanted more earlier in the night. She has a mouth to say no and get lost, and a cell phone to call the police. We are equal so she should be equally capable of defending herself as a male. For all you know she scammed him out of expensive drinks all night leading him on, and you are lucky she didn't scam a false accusation on you so she could sue Uber instead of just a 15 minute off the books ride. It is not our job to protect these women, it's our job to drive them. You had very good intentions, but I'd be very careful something like that could end very badly for you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

gbig77 said:


> I would not call that wisdom. That could get you in jail, the hospital, or dead. It is not our job to "protect" these women. She chose to associate with him, and she chose to get in Uber with him. She may have even led him on to believe she wanted more earlier in the night. She has a mouth to say no and get lost, and a cell phone to call the police. We are equal so she should be equally capable of defending herself as a male. For all you know she scammed him out of expensive drinks all night leading him on, and you are lucky she didn't scam a false accusation on you so she could sue Uber instead of just a 15 minute off the books ride. It is not our job to protect these women, it's our job to drive them. You had very good intentions, but I'd be very careful something like that could end very badly for you.


Enough with the victim shaming already!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Which post did you report…?


Sounds to me like UP supports ones Freedom Of Speech, as do I!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Then she one-starred you and reported you.
> You got permanently removed from the platform.
> The police came and questioned you because of the "lecture".
> Your wife left you, your dog bit you.
> ...


Wow ... you are amazing story fabricator. Great fiction there!

Allow me to bring you up to speed on that ride ......

Five star rated. (from account holder)
Great complement in a comment. (from account holder)
$20 Cash tip. ( from rider )
Dash cam video on file!

Trust me when I tell you this, I know damn well how to protect myself and those for whom I accept responsibility.

If I was young and dumb, I would probably hurl insults your way .... but I am a bit older and very wise! 

So go on with your story telling, you are somewhat entertaining!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

harcouber said:


> Sounds to me like UP supports ones Freedom Of Speech, as do I!


Freedom of speech on this site is indeed restricted by this sites own terms of use… nice try, thanks for playing.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

harcouber said:


> Sounds to me like UP supports ones Freedom Of Speech, as do I!


Sorry, Freedom of Speech does not cover hate speech or inciting to violence.
"Thus, although hate speech, alone, receives constitutional protection, any expression that constitutes a true threat, incitement to imminent lawless action, discriminatory harassment or defamation can be punished by UWM for those reasons."








What is hate speech, and is it protected by the First Amendment? - Free Speech, Rights and Responsibilities


Hate speech may be offensive and hurtful; however, it is generally protected by the First Amendment. One common definition of hate speech is “any form of expression through which speakers intend to vilify, humiliate or incite hatred against a group or... Read more




uwm.edu





The posts referenced here definitely fall under discriminatory harassment and defamation. UP is taking a legal risk letting them stand. At some point some greedy female is going to fire off a lawsuit and retire.

I am a huge supporter of 1A, but the right to free speech ends when you start infringing on the rights of others.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> The posts referenced here definitely fall under discriminatory harassment and defamation. UP is taking a legal risk letting them stand. At some point some greedy female is going to fire off a lawsuit and retire.


They absolutely do not. You are no legal expert. Get help. You will be happier and live better.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> They absolutely do not. You are no legal expert. Get help. You will be happier and live better.


The citation in my post was from a legal expert. You can find many supporting citations with a simple search. Your head is broken. You have no right to harass or defame women as a group.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> The citation in my post was from a legal expert. You can find many supporting citations with a simple search. Your head is broken. You have no right to harass or defame women as a group.


Get help. You will be happier and live better.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Get help. You will be happier and live better.


Lol. Run out of arguments?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Are you suggesting that I need help because I believe we should treat women with respect and dignity?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Are you suggesting that I need help because I believe we should treat women with respect and dignity?


Treating "women with respect and dignity" is a given. You need help in understanding the legal system in the US. Watching Law & Order does not make you a legal expert...similar to how watching Baywatch does not provide you with proper CPR training. Quit spreading misinformation. Get help. You will be happier and live better.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Treating "women with respect and dignity" is a given. You need help in understanding the legal system in the US. Watching Law & Order does not make you a legal expert...similar to how watching Baywatch does not provide you with proper CPR training. Quit spreading misinformation. Get help. You will be happier and live better.


Your behavior so far has been far from treating women "with respect and dignity". 
I posted no references from TV. I resent you insinuating that I did. My citations were from vetted and respected sources.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> My citations were from vetted and respected sources.


If you actually practice law without a license and misrepresent yourself to clients, you face criminal and civil liability. 
Fake Law


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> If you actually practice law without a license and misrepresent yourself to clients, you face criminal and civil liability.
> Fake Law


Citations are perfectly legal… you are an idiot…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Treating "women with respect and dignity" is a given. You need help in understanding the legal system in the US. Watching Law & Order does not make you a legal expert...similar to how watching Baywatch does not provide you with proper CPR training. Quit spreading misinformation. Get help. You will be happier and live better.


And according to you stereotyping women that go to clubs is a given as well… after all why else would a woman go to a club…? To get laid? To get sexually assaulted? Well at least according to you it is…


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

gbig77 said:


> I would not call that wisdom. That could get you in jail, the hospital, or dead. It is not our job to "protect" these women. She chose to associate with him, and she chose to get in Uber with him. She may have even led him on to believe she wanted more earlier in the night. She has a mouth to say no and get lost, and a cell phone to call the police. We are equal so she should be equally capable of defending herself as a male. For all you know she scammed him out of expensive drinks all night leading him on, and you are lucky she didn't scam a false accusation on you so she could sue Uber instead of just a 15 minute off the books ride. It is not our job to protect these women, it's our job to drive them. You had very good intentions, but I'd be very careful something like that could end very badly for you.


Apparently, you have neither experience or wisdom, get back to me when you have both


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And according to you stereotyping women that go to clubs is a given as well… *after all why else would a woman go to a club…? To get laid? To get sexually assaulted?* Well at least according to you it is…


Of course not. Most are going to let off steam and have some fun (action). from my original post, "_The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club_?"

If one gets into a rideshare without confirming the driver/car, their chances of getting assaulted increases a bit. However, they do not deserve to get assaulted. Again, from my original post, "_The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver_."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> "_The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver_."


This once again is victim shaming. Do you not get it?

Just because she made a mistake or even if it is her fault for getting into the wrong vehicle it does not by any means give permission for someone to sexually assault her.

Even if the person was a legit Uber driver at the time, the risk is inherently the same. Want to know why? Because a rapist is a rapist no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This once again is victim shaming. Do you not get it?
> 
> Just because she made a mistake or even if it is her fault for getting into the wrong vehicle it does not by any means give permission for someone to sexually assault her.
> 
> Even if the person was a legit Uber driver at the time, the risk is inherently the same. Want to know why? Because a rapist is a rapist no matter the circumstances.


Maybe you missed the *BOLDED* part of my original comment: "If one gets into a rideshare without confirming the driver/car, their chances of getting assaulted increases a bit. *However, they do not deserve to get assaulted*. Again, from my original post, "_The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver_."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-denver-lyft-driver-charged-141350673.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ^^^ is your ORIGINAL post…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Here ^^^ is your ORIGINAL post…


Correct.

Again....

Most ladies are going to such establishments to let off steam and have some fun (action). from my original post, "_The fact that this occurred outside a nightclub is further evidence that the gals were looking for some action. Why else would they go to a night club_?"

If one gets into a rideshare without confirming the driver/car, their chances of getting assaulted increases a bit. However, they do not deserve to get assaulted. Again, from my original post, "_The first two points clearly indicate that this was the passengers fault for getting into the vehicle without confirming if it was the correct driver_."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Correct.
> 
> Again....
> 
> ...


You really do not get it… do you even understand what it is you wrote? Do you understand how others will interpret what it is you wrote?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You really do not get it… do you even understand what it is you wrote? Do you understand how others will interpret what it is you wrote?


I am simply trying to help people who misinterpret my words.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m curious, what if this person was your daughter… what would you have said then…?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m curious, what if this person was your daughter… what would you have said then…?


I have no daughters (none that I am aware of).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> I have no daughters (none that I am aware of).


That does not answer the question I asked. Just put yourself on the shoes of someone that does… What would you have said then…? 🤔


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That does not answer the question I asked. Just put yourself on the shoes of someone that does… What would you have said then…? 🤔


Raise your children (regardless of gender) to be confident and strong. Raise them to be aware of their surroundings. Teach them to looks both ways before crossing a street. If they look both ways, see oncoming cars and still step into the street...chances are they will get hit by a vehicle. They do not deserve to be in that situation.....but their lack of awareness increases the chances of them suffering bodily harm. This also applies if they are heading out for a fun evening at a nightclub. If using a rideshare, verify the driver/vehicle. This does not guarantee they will avoid danger. However, not doing so increases the chances of suffering some harm. They do not deserve such harm....but their lack of awareness increases the chances of them suffering bodily harm.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Raise your children (regardless of gender) to be confident and strong. Raise them to be aware of their surroundings. Teach them to looks both ways before crossing a street. If they look both ways, see oncoming cars and still step into the street...chances are they will get hit by a vehicle. They do not deserve to be in that situation.....but their lack of awareness increases the chances of them suffering bodily harm. This also applies if they are heading out for a fun evening at a nightclub. If using a rideshare, verify the driver/vehicle. This does not guarantee they will avoid danger. However, not doing so increases the chances of suffering some harm. They do not deserve such harm....but their lack of awareness increases the chances of them suffering bodily harm.


I did not ask you what you would teach. I asked you what your reaction would be or what you would say if this was your daughter…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I did not ask you what you would teach. I asked you what your reaction would be or what you would say if this was your daughter…


I would raise my daughter to be confident and strong. Raise her to be aware of her surroundings. Teach her to look both ways before crossing a street. If she looks both ways, sees oncoming cars and still steps into the street...chances are she will get hit by a vehicle. She does not deserve to be in that situation.....but her lack of awareness increases the chances of her suffering bodily harm. This also applies if she is heading out for a fun evening at a nightclub. If using a rideshare, verify the driver/vehicle. This does not guarantee she will avoid danger. However, not doing so increases the chances of suffering some harm. She does not deserve such harm....but her lack of awareness increases the chances of her suffering bodily harm.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> I would raise my daughter to be confident and strong. Raise her to be aware of her surroundings. Teach her to look both ways before crossing a street. If she looks both ways, sees oncoming cars and still steps into the street...chances are she will get hit by a vehicle. She does not deserve to be in that situation.....but her lack of awareness increases the chances of her suffering bodily harm. This also applies if she is heading out for a fun evening at a nightclub. If using a rideshare, verify the driver/vehicle. This does not guarantee she will avoid danger. However, not doing so increases the chances of suffering some harm. She does not deserve such harm....but her lack of awareness increases the chances of her suffering bodily harm.


I think you have a comprehension issue. I’m being serious, I’m not flaming you when I say that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> If you actually practice law without a license and misrepresent yourself to clients, you face criminal and civil liability.
> Fake Law


ROFL. You are really stretching here. Get real and quit posting for attention. There is nothing wrong with referencing vetted sources of information.


----------



## gbig77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Enough with the victim shaming already!


Maybe I'm victim shamming, and maybe I'm not you don't know who is right or wrong here. I'm not wanting to shame any victim whether it is a false accuser victim, or a victim of bad or criminal behavior. There is no reason to think anyone was a victim to anything other than an awkward situation here. Hate to break the bad news to you though many women do lie. There are many Uber drivers that have found that out the very hard way. I'm truth advocating not victim shamming. Regardless of who the victim is I want the actual victim restored not blamed. However, it is not our job to "protect" riders. You don't know what the situation is and getting involved could be very dangerous.


----------



## gbig77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Sorry, Freedom of Speech does not cover hate speech or inciting to violence.
> "Thus, although hate speech, alone, receives constitutional protection, any expression that constitutes a true threat, incitement to imminent lawless action, discriminatory harassment or defamation can be punished by UWM for those reasons."
> 
> 
> ...





Atavar said:


> The citation in my post was from a legal expert. You can find many supporting citations with a simple search. Your head is broken. You have no right to harass or defame women as a group.


Let me guess it's from a far-left feminist "legal expert'.


----------



## gbig77 (Jun 5, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Are you suggesting that I need help because I believe we should treat women with respect and dignity?


There you go playing the "woman" card.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

About ten years ago UB got a Summons in the mail.
"Report for Jury Duty"
SHIT!!! It was gonna be a cluster ****, but oh well. Out of my control.

Turns out it was a 'sexual assault' case. 
It was a 'trailer park white trash' shit show. Could have been a Maury Povich episode. Both defendant and complainant were residents of the same trailer park. There was a party, several people in the defendant's single wide. Lots of drinking and drugs.

I had been called for voir dire. Some of the questions I had heard from previous contestants. The Assistant DA asked me: "If you only had the testimony of a person accusing a crime, could you convict on only that?" To which I asked: "Only testimony? No physical evidence? No witness ... just testimony of the complainant?" She said, "Right."
I thought about that for a second and said, "I might have a tough time with that one." 
She bristled, "I see you are married" looking at my wedding ring, "How would you feel if your wife had been raped?" 
"I would want someone drawn and quartered. But, that's why we don't put relatives on the jury."
She actually sneered at me, "You mother, your sister ... would you want the rapist punished?"
I leaned back .. her questions were almost an assault ... I was being interrogated ...
I said, "I also have a father, a brother, a step son ... and I wouldn't want them accused and convicted of a crime they didn't do just because one person said so.

I was excused. Quickly.
In the paper a few weeks later I noted that he was acquitted.

Too many women through out history have been caught under the wrong guy and she jumps up screaming rape while the villagers go get a rope. 
The Cavanaugh hearings not that long ago should drive that home to men everywhere.

I trained my female a long time ago what her duties and responsibilities are.


----------



## gbig77 (Jun 5, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> About ten years ago UB got a Summons in the mail.
> "Report for Jury Duty"
> SHIT!!! It was gonna be a cluster ****, but oh well. Out of my control.
> 
> ...


Good points. Very unethical conduct the DA would ask questions referenced that way. Makes you wonder if this was a feminist DA with a bias agenda.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Ribak said:


> For what reason?
> 
> 1) Negative viewpoints concerning animals and pets: Guilty as charged. Euthanasia is the best solution.
> 2) Negative viewpoints against women: Please provide evidence.


This is my puppy. She is 9 weeks old. You are suggesting this puppy should be killed because you don't like pets. 

And you wonder why everyone is attacking you? You are a horrible human being and it's appalling that the board mods do not feel as if you have crossed the line.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> you are suggesting this puppy should be killed because you don't like pets.


Of course not. Not for all pets.
There are also some good uses for experimentation (pain tolerance, radiation exposure, medical reactions, etc...). The animals involved in those endeavors are providing a great service to humanity.
There are some cultures that find such meat to be a delicacy (another great use)
Service animals (helping the blind, assisting law enforcement, rescue, etc...) are all heroes for sure.
For humans who need service animals to get thru the stress of life (get the proper psychological treatment from a human to get rid of this disease)
Euthanasia is the best solution for the ones who are severely sick, severely injured or carry a highly contagious lethal disease. Also, obviously for those who attack a human being.

Also, unrelated to this topic, someone needs to rake those leaves and do some lawn maintenance.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Of course not. Not for all pets.
> There are also some good uses for experimentation (pain tolerance, radiation exposure, medical reactions, etc...). The animals involved in those endeavors are providing a great service to humanity.
> There are some cultures that find such meat to be a delicacy (another great use)
> Service animals (helping the blind, assisting law enforcement, rescue, etc...) are all heroes for sure.
> ...


You made no qualifiers when you suggested pets be euthanized. Your posts made it pretty clear how you feel about family pets. I know you are just being this way to get a rise out of people, nobody is this bad of a person. But your act is wearing thin.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You made no qualifiers when you suggested pets be euthanized. Your posts made it pretty clear how you feel about family pets. I know you are just being this way to get a rise out of people, nobody is this bad of a person. But your act is wearing thin.


Good point and thank you for the suggestion. Going forward, I will include qualifiers as needed on my posts. What is the pups name? I would suggest Rose. Ideally, Roscoe, but that is usually reserved for male dogs.....so Rose might be a good alternative.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Of course not. Not for all pets.
> There are also some good uses for experimentation (pain tolerance, radiation exposure, medical reactions, etc...). The animals involved in those endeavors are providing a great service to humanity.
> There are some cultures that find such meat to be a delicacy (another great use)
> Service animals (helping the blind, assisting law enforcement, rescue, etc...) are all heroes for sure.
> ...


We all know better. These are not your real points of view about dogs. If it were up to you every dog on the planet would be dead.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> We all know better. These are not your real points of view about dogs. If it were up to you every dog on the planet would be dead.


Certainly not these cuties


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> We all know better. These are not your real points of view about dogs. If it were up to you every dog on the planet would be dead.


No actually he found them useful for pain tolerance experimentation. His words.

And the mods don't feel this poster has crossed the line, just wow.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

@Darrell Green Fan & @SinTaxERROR 

Plenty of doggie superheroes out there..too many to count, but here are a few.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> @Darrell Green Fan & @SinTaxERROR
> 
> Plenty of doggie superheroes out there..too many to count, but here are a few.


Can’t wait for the day a dog licks your face or humps your leg… 

The look on your face will be absolutely PRICELESS…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Can’t wait for the day a dog licks your face or humps your leg…
> 
> The look on your face will be absolutely PRICELESS…


Labs are cool for that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Luckily, UBER/UBER Eats informs the rider/food requestor that the driver is accompanied by a service animal. In those instances, I make sure to add some extra non-detectable chemical to the water bottle. It take a few hours to take affect and the UBER Driver has no clue why their 4 legged creature is writhing in pain.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The guy is messed up.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Atavar said:


> The guy is messed up.


Not to bright either as he still has not figured out that I have chosen to ignore him.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not *to *bright either as he still has not figured out that I have chosen to ignore him.


"too" not "to"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ribak said:


> "too" not "to"


Look at you trying to see if you have really been ignored by the other member…


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Look at you trying to see if you have really been ignored by the other member…


That's pretty easy to do. You can just click on anyone's profile and find out who they are ignoring and who they are following. Even if they are ignoring, you can still send them a private message.


----------

